# Lost my Lens Cover for Canon ~~~~



## crysisjing (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently lost my lens cap for my Cannon Rebel XTi. I was worried about buying this because the price of online-store was much too low . But soon I was amazed at the ease of use of this lens cap. It literally snaps RIGHT ON to the end of my camera lens, and also stays put when I move my hand away. I have to physically remove the lens cap with my hand to get it off! It fits my Rebel XTi perfectly. It's a perfect replacement for the lens cap that came with my camera. If you've lost your lens cap on your Rebel XTi, get this lens as a replacement!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, a lens cap that snaps RIGHT ON to the end of a lens.  That is good news.  :roll:


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 5, 2011)

.... wonder why it hasn't been thought of before


----------



## j-digg (Oct 6, 2011)

Ive recently found out that the lens cap of my 50/1.4 snaps onto the lens cap of my 135/2... so if you ever lose a lens cap for your 135/2 lens cap, I recommend getting this lens cap.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 7, 2011)

Good excuse to buy a whole new lens, it'll come with a new cap. At least thats what I'd do *long before *I clicked the posted link


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2011)

I lost a lens cap once - in 1987 IIRC. :er:


----------

